# My Dell Dimension 2400 will not connect to the internet



## seri1 (Jul 4, 2006)

my dell will not connect to the internet at all. i have tryed running ipconfig/all, but nothing has changed. also it will not let me repair the connection. there are two area connections, local 4 and local 3. it says that it is connected but when i try to display the page it comes up with saying there is no connection. i cant figure out what is giong on and i hope that i can be helped

thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you'd tell us somethign about the configuration, and what kind of ISP you have, that would help. Also, you actuall need to post the IPCONFIG results here if you want us to look at them. :smile:

For 98 or ME, Start, Run, COMMAND to open a DOS window:
--- or ---
For 2K or XP, Start, Run, CMD to open a DOS window:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.


----------

